
Hateful and Confused: Blocked by Twitter, Promoted by Facebook - arto
https://medium.com/@stephencobb/hateful-and-confused-b98b995d467f
======
Not_a_pizza
"The US has an image problem"

If that's true, then you could probably state that Twitter has a problem 1000
times that size.

